# No self install on MRV/DECA from Directv



## gator1234 (Jul 21, 2007)

I ordered the MRV service today. I have a SIMS setup and all HD DVRs are compatible. Cost was $99. plus $45. installation. I asked if they could just ship me the DECA part and I could hook it up to the receivers and they say no, it had to be professionally installed.

I thought the $45. just to screw the DECA part into the cable/receiver was expensive but I set it up anyway.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

You have to order from a third party to do it yourself .. DIRECTV will not ship you the parts and let you install it. While you may be capable, there are 100 other people behind you that probably aren't capable. The easy answer is everyone gets DIRECTV to come by and install it when ordering from DIRECTV.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

gator1234 said:


> I ordered the MRV service today. I have a SIMS setup and all HD DVRs are compatible. Cost was $99. plus $45. installation. I asked if they could just ship me the DECA part and I could hook it up to the receivers and they say no, it had to be professionally installed.
> 
> I thought the $45. just to screw the DECA part into the cable/receiver was expensive but I set it up anyway.


How are your signal strengths? Maybe you can get an alignment tweak with it. But, yeah a bit overkill for some. Some installs, like mine, would need a band stop filter so can be slightly more complicated than just putting in deca adapters.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

The other issue is that 99+% of customers would not know which parts they need, nor about the non-standard receivers (HR20-100) that require unique installation configurations. A company like DirecTV with 18 million subscribers needs to have ONE rule that covers everyone, as there are too many people to deal with exceptions.


----------

